# I have to ask... Closing a thread for personal attacks?!?!



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Isn't the more mature thing to do, get rid of the offender(s) and allow those who can continue the discussion in a mature manner to continue?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, this is in no way intended to single any person or persons out, Paul.... Just a questioning of general policy is all. (Sure it may have been inspired by specific events, but that's not the intent.)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think closing the thread was not unwise. It had run it's course and was going back and forth with zero potential for resolution.


I enjoy threads about religion but they almost always offend SOMEone so it's not surprising that they are tightly controlled.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Do such discussions ever have the possibility for resolution?

I don't think so, but I also do think that's good enough reason to quash them when people can have them in an intelligent mature manner....

But again, this isn't intended to be about any thread(s) or poster(s) in specific.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

It's human nature to be passionate about some of these subjects. Passionate responses can lead to misinterpretation and eventually dislike. I don't think threads should go that far.

I know you still think it's depriving other posters that don't take it personal but not everyone is alike.


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

Sometimes the Internet gives us too much freedom.
I think its better to keep things under control.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Too bad, it was a fun thread.
What I thought was very interesting was the the lack of response from believers?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

"Passionate responses can lead to misinterpretation and eventually dislike"
Only if someone is thick enough to take an internet discussion personally.... do you really think anyone here is so afflicted?

"but not everyone is alike"
So you moderate to the bottom, instead of to the top? That'll make this place pretty sucky in the long run.

"Sometimes the Internet gives us too much freedom."
I have never heard anything so ludicrous as "Too Much Freedom".... (Provided no one is getting hurt against their will... if someone is SO hurt by something they read on the net, it's THEIR responsibility to remove themselves from the situation, not everyone else responsibility to coddle them)

"it was a fun thread"
Yet still, once again, this isn't about a specific thread.... it's about overall forum policy. Can we please endeavour to keep that at the forefront?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Clinton......I'm beginning to think of you as the proverbial "devils advocate".....oops, here we go again...LOL
cheers
RIFF


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm glad someone started this thread.

while the thread in question was getting a little edgy, it was pretty mild and definitely not out of control so i, too, was very disappointed when jeff closed it.

there were some very interesting discussions going on, provocative questions being asked etc.

that said, i don't have any difficulty whatsoever respecting the decisions made by the mods. they do an admirable job. i would not want to be handed the burden they bear.

-dh


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> Clinton......I'm beginning to think of you as the proverbial "devils advocate".....oops, here we go again...LOL
> cheers
> RIFF


We call them trolls at other forums I moderate.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

actually that is/was a tough call.........as a thread reader I find that some posts do push the envelope a little but what might be meant as a friendly jab can easily be misinterpreted......something from my english/irish heritage....never discuss religion or politics..........especially in the pub...LOL
cheers
RIFF


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

:food-smiley-004: touche


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ClintonHammond said:


> Isn't the more mature thing to do, get rid of the offender(s) and allow those who can continue the discussion in a mature manner to continue?


Where do you draw the line then? I am surprised it lasted as long as it did. I was thinking of shutting it down myself. Religion is not one of my favorite subjects, but I stayed out of it.


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

To me virtuality gives us more freedom than reality; mainly freedom of speech and freedom to lose morality. That is its beauty and its flaw. It doesn't bother me if a thread got closed or not. But I respect those that take control in a such place. Like you said, people don't have to be a part of it. In conjunction, you are also free to venture out if you don't like the control.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I was just getting ready to throw my 2 cents in when the thread shut down. Indeed it began to wander quite a few times, but it is the discretion of the mods to pull the plug. It isn't the first time and probably not the last. But, like it says, please be respectful of all opinions. Anytime opinions wander into religious areas, there's bound to be very strong opinions.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

"Where do you draw the line then?"
O.k... so now I'll make it personal, cause that answer is easy.

Ban Danbo... the biggest reason that thread went south... Between his arrogance, his insulting other members, his pointless spamming of the topic... 

But no.... the thread gets locked.... that makes TOTAL sense... no... really....

W-T-F-ever....

"Pot meet kettle."
Paul, don't feed the trolls... heh

"there's bound to be very strong opinions"
And if you can't take the strong opinions that might differ from yours, stay the hell outa the thread no?? 

When I was a kid, I wanted to play Big Kid games with the Big Kids.... The problem with that was, when I did, I was too little to be able to rough-house with them without getting hurt. The first time it happened, and I went crying to my mommy, she told me, "Well then, don't play Big Kid games with Big Kids, and you won't get Big Kid hurt."

The way it plays out now, instead, it's the Big Kids that are getting told they have to NOT play their Big Kid game.... What the F kinda sense does that make, I have to ask.....

maybe you aughta explain it to me in small worlds cause I sure as hell don't understand the reasoning....


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I was wondering where the religious thread went. I was looking for any new responses. 

CH - if we were free to say and do whatever wanted to, it wouldn't take long for the world to end. That's why we have rules. So we don't F*&K things up too quickly.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Clinton has been given a small break to cool off. I don't appreciate be told that I'm not doing my job.

I don't have time to read every post and mostly only respond when someone reports a post as I did today. I explained that to Clinton and it still wasn't good enough for him.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Despite the closing of the thread, and the agreement or disagreement to do so, GuitarsCanada is far more open and flexible than the American counterpart TGP. I had a post containing the following link deleted because it was considered political rather than humourous. 

http://decider.cf.huffingtonpost.com/

I say kudos to GuitarsCanada for being as tolerate as it has been.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Keep up the good work Jeff.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

what did i miss? or did i stumble in drunk and cause the problem myself? 
its happened before-

yes this forum is extremely tolerant- the other international ones are just silly sometimes- threads being shut down because somebody states he doesnt like a certain well known guitarists tone, or something equally dumb.
there is an almost complete lack of censorship here, and i bet it can remain that way if we all respect that.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Paul said:


> And your contribution to the thread in question was what?????? Oh yes, I remember, the burden of proof is on the negative.
> 
> Pot meet kettle.



According to Clinton, this isn't about a specific thread.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> Too bad, it was a fun thread.
> What I thought was very interesting was the the lack of response from believers?


A discussion board like this is a tough way to have any meaningful discussion of religion. So I tend to avoid them. For that sort of thing I have several blogs bookmarked. They seem to allow for more interaction. I do enjoy a good theological discussion though.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sometimes folks are pretty thin-skinned, or reactionary, or self-righteous, or indignant, or...whatever. Personally I react in ways that sometimes surprise me, but I've gotten much better over the years of cruisin' the forums. I try to be tolerant and understanding, but I don't always succeed. There's not a lot of time in my life to get all huffy about things anyway, so I don't invest the time or effort. 

By the broad strokes, yes, I think threads can be closed because of personal attacks. Judging what is personal, not so easy. The www has little or no government so trust and good faith rules, at least most of the time. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Please ignore this post.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> ....something from my english/irish heritage....never discuss religion or politics..........especially in the pub...LOL
> cheers
> RIFF


Yeah, I avoid religion & politics in discussions, my views are pretty 'warped' so I keep them to myself and I'm not all that interested in the subjects. And being brought up Catholic, sex is definitely off the list too, but I'm not catholic anymore.

So let the games begin! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Michelle said:


> And being brought up Catholic, sex is definitely off the list too, but I'm not catholic anymore.
> 
> So let the games begin! :smilie_flagge17:


LOL! I was brought up that way myself and am in the same boat! Also I was taught that religion and politics are not for polite conversation and most certainly NOT by women! That said, I was very much enjoying the thread in question, but I do understand the reason behind closing. There have to be lines somewhere.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Yeah, I avoid religion & politics in discussions, my views are pretty 'warped' so I keep them to myself and I'm not all that interested in the subjects. And being brought up Catholic, sex is definitely off the list too, but I'm not catholic anymore.
> 
> So let the games begin! :smilie_flagge17:


Wasn't there a Frank Zappa song about catholic girls?:smile:

Anyhow, I deliberately stayed away from this one but now that it's over I'd like to say that I agree with the moderators.

It's easy to say that we are all big kids and "if you can't stand the heat then get out of the kitchen!". What is forgotten is who owns the kitchen!

What this attitude is really promoting is a specific strong and harsh tone to the debate in the threads. So it's not just disagreement. It's about manners. 

Amongst us users, who has the right to demand the tone of the board get set to HIS OWN specific standards? If the bar is set too high then many users might feel too uncomfortable to participate. There has to be some sort of reasonable level of manners and simple courtesy.

It seems that many rude people want the world to sink to their level, rather than change themselves. In the real world if they get too rough and rowdy in a club the manager can decide if he wants to allow them to change the atmosphere or not. It's his club and he has the sole right to decide what type of clientelle he wants to attract. He may make a wrong choice and lose money but it's HIS club!

The same principle applies to this board. I don't think anyone truly thinks that this board is too "lame". At least, not more than a few specific users. If they got their way I suspect they'd end up talking only with themselves. Whatever, it's NOT their board! The moderators enforce the standards of what we used to call the Sysop. If he thinks it's getting too confrontational and/or outright rude then he has the right to enforce his standards.

He who pays the piper!

What I found amusing was the "commie lawyer" arguments used to first deny there was any form of personal attack and then to justify getting "in your face" with the tone of debate!

This isn't a court! Even if your argument is right, who cares? Again, it's not your board and you have no right to demand that the tone be set to YOUR level! 

If YOU find the kitchen too cold then why don't YOU leave?

Sorry if I sound like I'm promoting a "Ned Flanders" tone to these forums. I'll end this now. I've got some "Davey and Goliath" reruns to catch up on anyway...

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some wise words spoken there, Bill. If you really are watching re-runs of Davey and Goliath let me know where you are getting it. I have been dying to see some of those for 20 years. Most bizarre stuff I ever watched.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Some wise words spoken there, Bill. If you really are watching re-runs of Davey and Goliath let me know where you are getting it. I have been dying to see some of those for 20 years. Most bizarre stuff I ever watched.


here ya go!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDpOueUOt0A&feature=related
theres a bunch of them, but some are them are modernized lol:smile:


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Some wise words spoken there, Bill. If you really are watching re-runs of Davey and Goliath let me know where you are getting it. I have been dying to see some of those for 20 years. Most bizarre stuff I ever watched.


Actually, I was just wisecracking! Perhaps you might have caught some of the satirized skits on Seth Green's "Robot Chicken" show. Hilarious!

Like many boomers I get nostalgic for that stuff sometimes. Over the past couple of years I've bought some DVDs of Abbott and Costello, the East End Kids/Bowery Boys and even 8 episodes of the Dick Van **** show I found in a thrift shop! I had forgotten how Morey Amsterdam could spit out those oneliners rapid fire on poor Richard Deacon's bald head!

Excuse me. I must go chase Moose and Squirrel!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Gee Davey..


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Wild Bill is a wise man....................and he can really make your amp sound great too! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What a lot of people don't realized is that these boards are not a democracy. How far you can go depends on the benevolence of the moderators/administrators.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I forgot to mention that I totally support our GC Moderators decisions. This is a great forum and they are doing a great job keeping it that way. Thanks. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

danbo said:


> Gee Davey..


If you like that, check out Moral Orel


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I forgot to mention that I totally support our GC Moderators decisions. This is a great forum and they are doing a great job keeping it that way. Thanks. :food-smiley-004:


This cannot be overstated. They do a great job and, trust me, being a mod can be very thankless. Kudos to Jeff and GC.

WildBill, you have great wisdom


----------

